# Toro snow blower won't start, Timing or compression?



## Ed65 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a toro powerlite 98cc engine the original owner said he hit a frozen newspaper and it quit he replaced a bushing for the timing and it still would not start. I checked the compression 25 on the first pull and 50 after 3 pulls, it has good spark. 
Model# 38182
Ser# 260011953 
Thanks, Ed


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you check the flywheel key?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would expect to see a 2 stroke with compression of at least 90 psi. I don't see it starting with compression so low. I would pull the muffler and take a peek at the piston to see if it is badly scored. The previous owner may have used a bad gas mix before he hit the paper. MH


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Did you check the flywheel key?


What SHRYP said.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

The flywheel key shouldn't effect compression as checked on the gauge. Should it?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

scipper77 said:


> The flywheel key shouldn't effect compression as checked on the gauge. Should it?


No, All the flywheel key controls is when the spark plug will fire.


----------



## Ed65 (Feb 3, 2014)

I will have to check the piston, I was wondering if there is a keyway, the previous owner said it was a bushing that aligned the flywheel? If it is a bushing how does it align the flywheel.? If he replaced, is there a way to screw it up.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess is the bushing he was telling you about was the flywheel key. If he didn't tighten the flywheel enough it might have broke again. If he was reckless while removing the flywheel he might have broken the flywheel, broken the engine block, broken the crankshaft or done who knows what.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ed65 said:


> I will have to check the piston, I was wondering if there is a keyway, the previous owner said it was a bushing that aligned the flywheel? If it is a bushing how does it align the flywheel.? If he replaced, is there a way to screw it up.


Yes. You have to torque the flywheel to spec. If you do not you will shear the key. Its a common mistake made by people who don't figure out how to hold the flywheel in place while tightening the nut. I do the trick where you fill the cylinder with rope so the piston can not reach the end of its travel.


----------



## Ed65 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well I found the problem. The cylinder is scored, not sure if it is worth fixing? Any ideas on a short block, new or used
Thanks for the help.
Thanks, Ed


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you think a hone and Rering would be a possibility? How bad is the scoring? I would think machining the block would be too expensive for the value of the block.


----------



## Big Fish Billy (Feb 6, 2014)

Get the make and model of the engine and go on Ebay, I like fixing stuff though. From what I've read so far, you may simply have a valve stuck open from sitting and/or a bad head gasket, open the side panel first to check valve movement. I would start there to get the compression back. If a valve is stuck, pull the head, soak it with some WD-40 and get it moving, while in there clean the carbon off everything and vacuum it out. It's easy to check if the flywheel key is still there. And there should be a spark at the plug regardless of this other stuff, pull the plug put the wire back on, let it sit on top and pull it over, see if there is spark. Just a few things for you to check and report back.


----------

